# JDL Turbo Manifolds & More



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking for some above average parts to compliment you build? T3, T4, or Vband Inlet? Need a hot parts kits, turbos, and wastegates? JDL is here to help you with all your hot part needs for your weekend track cars or full blown race cars.Whatever your boost needs may be we JDL have you covered. 

All our manifolds are made from Schedule 40 Stainless Steel, 1/2 flanges, All welds are back purged, All JDL parts are polished at no extra charge, All manifolds are fully ported standard, and most importantly they come with a *LIFETIME WARRANTY! *


Just to showcase a few see photos below. If you have any questions ask away, PM, or email [email protected] Check the website for full details ect www.jdlautodesign.net 

****Need Turbos, Wastegates Blow Off Valves? We have those! Precision, Garrett, and Tial parts can be added to you order. PM your specific needs for pricing *:thumbup:

****We also can offer thermal coating for all the hot parts. PM for details *

*18T Transversed*
18T Manifold (T3 44, Vband 44) Retail $899 Vortex Price $699/COLOR]
18T Hot Parts Kit (Manifold, 3" 2 Piece Downpipe, and Dump Tube)Retail $1499 Vortex Price$1299

http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-1-8t-transversed-top-mount/

*18T Longitudinal *
18T Longitudinal Manifold(T3 44, Vband 44) Retail $999 Vortext Price $799
18T Longitudinal Hot Parts Kit (Manifold, 3" Downpipe, and Dump Tube) Retail $1599 Vortex Price $1299

*8V Bottom Mount*
MK1-MK4 Fitment with a short runner IM 
Manifold pricing retail $899 Vortex Sale price $699

http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-8v-turbo-manifold/

*16V* 
16V Top Mount Manifold (T3 44, Vband 44) Retail $899 Vortex Price $729

*FSI/TSI/Golf R* 
FSI/TSI/Golf R Manifold (T3 44, Vband 44) Retail $1049 Vortex Price $$849
FSI/TSI/Golr R Kit (Ball Bearing PTE Turbo, Manifold, Downpipe, Dump Tube, Intake, Discharger Pipe to OEM style IC, & Oil Lines) Retail $4999 Vortex Pricing $4499

*VR6*
12V (T3 44, T4 44) Retail $1399 Vortex Price $1199 
24V (T3 44, T4 44) Retail $1399 Vortex Price $1199 
R32 MK4 (T3 44, T4 44) Retail $1399 Vortex Price $1199 

http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-vr6-12v-top-mount/
http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-vr6-24v-top-mount-manifold/

*2.5L *
2.5 Manifold Retail $1199 Vortex Price $999 
2.5L Hot Parts Kit (Manifold, 3" 2 Piece Downpipe, and Dump Tube) Retail $1999 Vortex Price $1669 
2.5L Turbo Kit (500hp capable) Retail $4999 Vortex Price $4400 

http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-2-5l-top-mount-hot-parts-kit/
http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-2-5l-turbo-kit/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Most recent dyno for our 12V VR T4 Open done by Apex Tuning 



Yareka said:


> So we decided to go back to the dyno this past weekend since we got the JDL manifold/dp combo in. I could already tell a difference up top and it took a week or so of working with Kblack to get the fueling added in the file, the first good sign :thumbup:
> I will add that when I looked back at the logs from my first dyno from above I was actually seeing 18psi up top instead of the 16 it was set for. So we duplicated those settings to make sure it was fair.
> I'll let the numbers talk, no change in boost or timing, still on good ol 93, no meth yet
> Blue is ATP log manifold heavily ported
> ...


24V Dyno 



24vGTiVR6 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I might be able to get a spare 02m - if I can, I'll push further and see what this one can take. Until then, I've gotta chill. A few people keep telling me they broke boxes @ ~500 tq / ~550 hp.... Yareka are you running 6 spd? What do you push it to?
> 
> ...


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

Great looking products. I just made myself a new downpipe for my top mount setup and I am about to weld in the o2 bungs. I see that u have them directly behind each other. I was going to do this but was worried about disrupted readings for the last two sensors. Is this not an issue to worry about?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Most delete the secondary 02 with software so it really doesnt do much. I actually completely removed mine on my old car and only ran a wideband and oem primary


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Weekend bump :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Monday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Tuesday up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Hump day!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Good to see stuff taking off for you guys again. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

screwball said:


> Good to see stuff taking off for you guys again. :thumbup:


Thank you sir :thumbup: Been busy with the VAG and FT86 stuff


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

any updates on the mk4 r32 build using your manifold, wondering how fitment/clearance is by the firewall and how large of a d/p can be fitted.. thx:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Finishing the Golf R first before we can get to the R32


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Sunday bumps


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Wow I really want one of these  Maybe Santa will find it and deliver for me, ha


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

None yet for the TFSI/TSI engines?? Just bought myself a 2010 TTS, and having a GT3076R lying here in the garage just doing nothing(yet..)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

CorrieG60 said:


> None yet for the TFSI/TSI engines?? Just bought myself a 2010 TTS, and having a GT3076R lying here in the garage just doing nothing(yet..)


Have a golf r at the shop currently. Just waiting on our batch of head flanges be finished 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Top up :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Bump back up


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Have a golf r at the shop currently. Just waiting on our batch of head flanges be finished


Thats going to be potent right there!


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

Do you have any pictures of your manifold with any large frame turbos on it? I might pick up one this winter.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

we have a few guys running GTX42Rs. Ill see if I can dig up any more


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

TGIF!!!


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

12v question: So do you have a direct option for replacement of the ATP manifold? I.e, if someone currently running an ATP setup wanted your manifold, do they have to run your downpipe as well? That could prove a pain in a lot more work if we have to run a new downpipe... that doesn't mate to the exhaust under the car the same etc. If you have a direct fit that works with the ATP 3" down pipe then that would be great.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Andrew, I was in the same boat as you. I kept holding off from buying a manifold until I found someone who made a direct fit mani for the atp. After talking to Ronnie at JDL about options, I went ahead and made the jump to a new manifold and downpipe and couldnt be happier. I had no trouble selling my atp manifold and downpipe to recoup some money. I can tell you that the jdl downpipe ends right where the atp does so it mated right up to my mbs 3" exhaust. Had 3bolt flanges chopped and went vband which I wanted anyways.

We are just so spoiled because the atp crap is so ridiculously cheap that even reasonably priced tubular manifolds seem like a big jump. I made the jump and dont regret it a bit, thats my dyno above. Oh and these manifolds are a breeze to install. Every nut is accessible from the top


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry guys was away from tech this weekend. Yareka is correct, It does not mount in the same spot as the ATP manifold. We can do that but it would be an extra charge and we would need your manifold. We would have to jig turbo placement and redesign the manifold. If thats something you are interested in shoot me a PM and we can work out the details :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Tuesday bump  :beer:


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

DieGTi said:


> 12v question: So do you have a direct option for replacement of the ATP manifold? I.e, if someone currently running an ATP setup wanted your manifold, do they have to run your downpipe as well? That could prove a pain in a lot more work if we have to run a new downpipe... that doesn't mate to the exhaust under the car the same etc. If you have a direct fit that works with the ATP 3" down pipe then that would be great.



Same here, paid too much for my custom 4'' downpipe, my turbo is bolted to an ported ATP turbo manifold, this will hold me back because I don't want to pay an extra $500 for a custom downpipe again.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Need the ATP manifold to do it but can be done. Would have to make another jig. PM if this is something want to do


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

TTT Tuesday


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

FSI TSI head flanges


----------



## Turkbo (Aug 20, 2008)

Price is still $1,199 for R32 24V Twin-scroll T4 Divided ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Turkbo said:


> Price is still $1,199 for R32 24V Twin-scroll T4 Divided ?



The divided manifolds are not on special


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Ronnie
Received a lot of compliments on the manifold setup at h20 sir and sent quite a few people your direction. Manifold/dp has about 2k miles on it so far and still super happy with the setup, got me there and back from the OC with no issues and tons of power :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Yareka said:


> Ronnie
> Received a lot of compliments on the manifold setup at h20 sir and sent quite a few people your direction. Manifold/dp has about 2k miles on it so far and still super happy with the setup, got me there and back from the OC with no issues and tons of power :thumbup:


Thats great man! Cant wait to see when you really push it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

TTT Tuesday


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

what is the ET on the 1.8t longditudinal setups?:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Stared on it last night. We will wrap it up by end of next week most likely. I will update the first post with pricing


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

We have a 5858 Ball Bearing & a 6262 Ball Bearing in stock Vband In/Out. Both exh housings are thermal coated


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Monday bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Back up top TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Ttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Any pics of a 2.0T FSI turbo kit or manifold? Have an ATP turbo kit on my TTS and looking to upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Serrari said:


> Any pics of a 2.0T FSI turbo kit or manifold? Have an ATP turbo kit on my TTS and looking to upgrade.



Finishing that up currently. Ill have some pics up once its done


----------



## 99MK3VDUB (Dec 2, 2010)

Anything available for a 2.0 ABA ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

99MK3VDUB said:


> Anything available for a 2.0 ABA ?


Sorry we dont have access to a chassis/engine


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Serrari said:


> Any pics of a 2.0T FSI turbo kit or manifold? Have an ATP turbo kit on my TTS and looking to upgrade.


A few posts above almost done. We actually had a customers ATP manifold at the shop. Looks like our placement is very close to the ATP manifold so it should be an easy swap. He has the T3 manifold though so I think placement is slightly dif then their Vband manifold


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Monday monday monday


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Toozdaysssssss up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

TTT :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## 99MK3VDUB (Dec 2, 2010)

PM sent :thumbup:


----------



## GTIYR87 (Nov 1, 2006)

any pictures of 16vt exhaust manifolds?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't at the moment. It looks just the 18T.
Ill pics up once we build another one


----------



## GTIYR87 (Nov 1, 2006)

does the wastegate flange have to be a vband flange or can you do the 2 bolt flange?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

TT Tuesday


----------



## GTIYR87 (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome, sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

GTIYR87 said:


> does the wastegate flange have to be a vband flange or can you do the 2 bolt flange?


Yes MVS or MVR/44


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Does this manifold fits an R32 MKV?

http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-vr6-24v-top-mount-manifold/

I am ready to buy if it does.


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

Whats the word on 12v #2???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Just saw your PM and post. Honestly email works best. It comes to my cell and and im not always on the comp as we are only 4 guys. We collectively do everything. Also if email is a problem call us. Jesse was in all weekend working on orders specifically yours. The other fabricator we hired last month was in the hospital for a week so that put us behind.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Golf R sneak peak


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Vets looking to buy will get additional savings this week


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Tgiffffffff!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Bumpssssss :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Quattro sneak peak


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Couple of Vbands and a T3 for the B5/B6s


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

One more of the T3


----------



## 99MK3VDUB (Dec 2, 2010)

VERY NICE sir...

How about that T3 ABA mani we talked about??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

99MK3VDUB said:


> VERY NICE sir...
> 
> How about that T3 ABA mani we talked about??


Its built and will be welded in the next week or so


----------



## 99MK3VDUB (Dec 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Its built and will be welded in the next week or so


Im in, PM sent. Talk to you soon :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Vband with MVS fitment


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Ronnie,
Possible to get a down facing manifold for 24v VR6?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

We can do custom work if you are serious. It will be more than the standard 24V due to the fact it will beed to built off a car. Shoot me a PM if so


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Will your MKIV R32 longtube's bolt up to a 2.8L 24V VR6?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

I dont see why not since there is no drive shaft to worry about


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Is the DP sold separately? If so how much? *12v)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

No its not sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

How about a pic of my R32 headers?!?!

-Vito


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Any pics of the 16v manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Wrapping up the Golf R so we can get it out and on to your R32 header


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

sp_golf said:


> Any pics of the 16v manifold?


?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

sp_golf said:


> ?


None sorry. It looks like the 18T but with a 16V flange. If you want a bottom mount we can do it but it would need to be off a car


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

One is spoken for and one will be up for grabs soon enough


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

99MK3VDUB said:


> Im in, PM sent. Talk to you soon :thumbup:


I will call you up Monday. Working out the details on the downpipe :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Golf R nearing completion


----------



## 99MK3VDUB (Dec 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I will call you up Monday. Working out the details on the downpipe :thumbup:


Sounds good.. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

16V on deck :thumbup:

5 cyl kits 










Golf R


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

TGIFFFFF :beer:


----------



## kpi103 (Mar 6, 2005)

Is the 16v mine??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

kpi103 said:


> Is the 16v mine??


Yes sir. Golf R parts come back from coating today so that will be gone in the next few days. One thats gone 16V will be on the lift


----------



## kpi103 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sweet :d


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

About ready to be installed


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

^ niiicceeeee :thumbup:


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm looking into the 2.5L turbo kit but I'm worried about passing emissions. Do you offer a high flow cat? Or how could I swap my original cat in just for inspection? Sorry if this is a noob question.


----------



## 99MK3VDUB (Dec 2, 2010)

Ronnie I just got back in town.. How's my ABA Manifold coming, did you get everything??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

99MK3VDUB said:


> Ronnie I just got back in town.. How's my ABA Manifold coming, did you get everything??


Sorry had some hang ups with the Golf R. Having off the lift these evening


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

brandonioyo said:


> I'm looking into the 2.5L turbo kit but I'm worried about passing emissions. Do you offer a high flow cat? Or how could I swap my original cat in just for inspection? Sorry if this is a noob question.


Sorry I didnt see your question. We can add in a high flow metallic cat in the mid pipe :thumbup: Shoot me a PM or email if you have any other questions


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

vToe said:


> How about a pic of my R32 headers?!?!
> 
> -Vito


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

:thumbup: can't wait to finally have it in my hands!

-Vito


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Some goodies for a 16VT 











More 5 Cyl


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

ray32 said:


> any updates on the mk4 r32 build using your manifold, wondering how fitment/clearance is by the firewall and how large of a d/p can be fitted.. thx:beer:




any updates/info on the 24v/3.2 set ups? :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

ray32 said:


> any updates/info on the 24v/3.2 set ups? :beer:


Customer sold his R32 so no plans to make a full kit/hot parts unless somebody brings us a car


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you have any info on Audi TT V6 2004 mk1 RHD exhaust manifold top mount with vbands.
I'm running a GT35 and 44mm hypergate.
Steve


----------



## Maloooooch (Apr 20, 2013)

Still offering the Vortex price on the 1.8t hot parts?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes its on sale on the site 

http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-1-8t-transversed-top-mount/


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

What about RHD V6?
Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Don't have access to one


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok, no worries.
Steve


----------



## Maloooooch (Apr 20, 2013)

How long will the sale last? Interested just waiting on some more $$$$$


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Most likely this month. PM me when you are ready :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

8V 16V 20V and 24V manifolds being built


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*16v manifold*



[email protected] said:


> 8V 16V 20V and 24V manifolds being built


im considering after many years of having a high compression, dual weber powered, 2.0 16v in my restored 79 rabbit, to s forced motor. just noticed in the forums that you are in the process of making some for a 16v. depending on fitment and of course turbo options, I might be interested in one. please let me know when these might be available so that I may talk to you about my application, and perhaps purchase one from you. thank you. don


----------



## [email protected]AutoDesign (Apr 3, 2013)

We have the 16V apart to build the parts. We are doing a top mount. If you are looking for a bottom mount shoot me a PM. Once its done we will mostly like not pull the car back apart.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

8V 










16V


----------



## 99MK3VDUB (Dec 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 8V
> 
> My manifold turned out GORGEOUS Ronnie especially without having my car there to mock it up off of and the welds are flawless. I am having to add my own "twist" with an adapter flange to make it work as I wanted with the intake on the passenger side...Thank You...If by chance you build another and they want it setup as I did mine, add an inch on each of the runners from the header flange and the turbo can mount EITHER WAY, or a 16 degree slant on the turbo flange away from the head will also do. :thumbup:


----------



## Maloooooch (Apr 20, 2013)

Vortex sale still going on? Looking at some hot parts


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Maloooooch said:


> Vortex sale still going on? Looking at some hot parts


Hi, sorry, we aren't currently sponsoring the forum any more. 

The parts are still available on the website and you can PM me with any questions you might have. :thumbup:


----------



## Turkbo (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anybody try to fit JDL 24V Manifold to A4/S4 with Longitudinal VR6 Swap?

I would really love to have the answer of this question.

I have heard that there are couple people asking for the same question to JDL, but of course there is no way of them to know this.

It would be nice, if someone can share this information.

Thanks.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Turkbo said:


> I have heard that there are couple people asking for the same question to JDL, but of course there is no way of them to know this.


I think the best we can do when it comes to non-standard fitments (ex: longitudinal swaps, RHD cars, etc.) is to provide approximate manifold dimensions and then let the end user decide if they are confident that the manifold will fit their configuration. Obviously if we do that we can't offer a guarantee that the manifold will fit as intended. I know I'd love to see a JDL setup on an audi vr6


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Ronnie, 

Can you please email me at [email protected]. I need a 12v vr6 mani, dual 38mm vband with divided t4


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Hi,

For an mk3 VR6 with a 02M awd conversion, will this manifold clear the transfer case? How far down from the head/ports do the runners extend?
Keep in mind that the downpipe will be going out from the driver's side, make a U-turn between the manifold and the transfer case towards the passenger side, and then down to the bottom from the side next to the prop-shaft.

That said, will you do a custom downpipe for this setup?

Thanks


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

VR6rocks said:


> Hi,
> 
> For an mk3 VR6 with a 02M awd conversion, will this manifold clear the transfer case? How far down from the head/ports do the runners extend?
> Keep in mind that the downpipe will be going out from the driver's side, make a U-turn between the manifold and the transfer case towards the passenger side, and then down to the bottom from the side next to the prop-shaft.
> ...


I can take some measurements for you tonight or tomorrow. 

98rzvr6, is the hx52 12v manifold we just finished yours? If so... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes it is mine, this is seriously one of the most beautiful things i've ever seen. The welds are beyond words and Ronnie was nothing but amazing to work with. I honestly cant say enough about these guys, everything was done when promised and everything fit absolutely perfectly. I am beyond happy with the results, mt 4" dowpipe will be done tmr so I will have some updated pics for everyone but take it from me, this is worth every penny and then some.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

leebro61 said:


> I can take some measurements for you tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> 98rzvr6, is the hx52 12v manifold we just finished yours? If so... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Completely forgot about this, sorry man. On my manifold, runners 5 & 6 drop ~8" below a line parallel to the top row of exhaust studs. 
This is roughly the height of the fourth bolt on the lower timing chain cover, counting clockwise starting after the two bolts that join the upper and lower covers. This is on a twin scroll manifold... it will.be slightly different on an open scroll manifold due to different cylinder pairing.

For what its worth, i plan to install an R32 box in my car later this year and i dont anticipate clearance issues.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

leebro61 said:


> Completely forgot about this, sorry man. On my manifold, runners 5 & 6 drop ~8" below a line parallel to the top row of exhaust studs.
> This is roughly the height of the fourth bolt on the lower timing chain cover, counting clockwise starting after the two bolts that join the upper and lower covers. This is on a twin scroll manifold... it will.be slightly different on an open scroll manifold due to different cylinder pairing.
> 
> For what its worth, i plan to install an R32 box in my car later this year and i dont anticipate clearance issues.


Thanks man, that helps a lot.

Are there any plans on releasing downpipes for 4wd setups?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

No plans for an AWD compatible downpipe. I just can't imagine enough people needing one to make it worthwhile to fixture. It should be pretty straightforward if you have someone local who can fit it up for you on your car and I should be able to offer some suggestions once I start on mine.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't see the R32 long-tubes (page 3, set for Vito) on your site. I may be interested in a set for my 24V Vr6 (2.8), but I need to know if the outlet is 3" or 2.5" (I would need 2.5"), and cost, of course.


----------

